# Dual Boiler... puck exploding...



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Weird one. I've just received the Sage Dual Boiler (and free Smart Grinder Pro).

I've got some supermarket beans (I know, I know). I've ground them on a couple of settings (fine - 2 & 6 on the grinder) and tamped.... when I've gone to extract, the puck of coffee has pretty much exploded. Coffee has gone everywhere, and what's left in the portafilter is a very very wet amount of coffee.

I'm aware there are about a thousand things that I could well be doing wrong, but anyone have any ideas?

Apologies for the almost certainly stupid question.

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Martin,

I'm not sure what you're describing. Do you mean that once you've got your liquid coffee you take the portafilter out and a lot of coffee is stuck to the shower screen?

Follow up questions could be what basket are you using, how much grind coffee (weight) and how much liquid coffee are you getting out

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you locking the PF in properly?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I think we'll need a video for this one.

I suppose the basket is in the portafilter, right? That's the only way I could think of to make coffee explode.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much coffee are you using ( weight to 0.1g ) could be over loaded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

To add to the list of questions. Which basket are you using.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. As I hinted at- - it was something stupid, and once I checked out the replies, it seems I hadn't locked in the basket properly.

<embarrassed></embarrassed>

Thanks again, sorry for such a stupid question! Hope you all enjoy your Sundays


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

madrashot said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. As I hinted at- - it was something stupid, and once I checked out the replies, it seems I hadn't locked in the basket properly.
> 
> <embarrassed></embarrassed>
> 
> Thanks again, sorry for such a stupid question! Hope you all enjoy your Sundays


Take a look at the muppetry thread, people can be quite clumsy! As some people say, you need coffee to be able to think, but you need to think to get coffee (or whatever the original saying is!).


----------

